# P4S533-X audio driver



## AresPontus (May 2, 2008)

Hello

I have reinstalled my O/S and now I can't seem to find the audio driver for my integrated Sound Card

ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4S533-X REV 1.xx is the main circuit board

I have tried looking on many sites but they all seem to have me going in circles.

Is there somewhere I can get this driver for free.

Thankyou


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Follow this link.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

On this page you will see a box of drop down options.
1:Select Product...............choose motherboard
2:Select Series.................choose socket 478
3:Select Models................choose P4S533-X
Now click on Search, and you will be offered all drivers and utilitities


----------

